# كيف تفك رموز شمعة الإشعال 'البوجيه'؟



## محمد حسن نصر (26 يوليو 2007)

كيف تفك رموز شمعة الإشعال 'البوجيه'؟ 

شمعة الاشعال أو شمعة الشرر Spark Plug.. هي ما يطلق عليها في الوسط المهني بين العامة ب'البوجيه' وكلمة 'بوجيه' Bougie تعني شمعة الاشعال باللغة الفرنسية* إذن فعامة الشعب والميكانيكيين منهم بالأخص يتكلمون كلمات فرنسية وهم لا يدرون.
وتستخدم شمعة الإشعال في غالبية آلات الاحتراق الداخلي* ماعدا محركات الديزل* لتوفير الشرارة ذات الجهد الكهربائي المرتفع واللازم لاشعال خليط الوقود والهواء داخل غرفة الاشتعال.
وينسب اختراع شمعة الاشعال إلي الفرنسي 'إيتبين لينوار' (1822-1900) الذي قام عام 1860م ولأول مرة بتصنيع محرك يعتمد في عمله علي نظام للإشعال بالشرارة الكهربائية.
وتخضع شمعة الاشعال في عملها* بالنسبة للإجهادات الكهربائية والميكانيكية والكيميائية والحرارية* لشروط تشغيل قاسية، إذ يقتضي تمدد أجزاء شمعة الاشعال الناتج عن التسخين متطلبات عالية في خواص مواد العزل الخزفية، وإحكام منع تسرب الغازات من شمعة الاشعال، كما يجب أن تكون الأجسام العازلة ذات مقاومة عالية للإجهادات الميكانيكية ضد الضغط، والصدمات والطرقات، وذات درجة توصيل جيدة للحرارة وقدرة عزل كهربائية عالية.
ويتوقف شكل الالكترون وطول قاعدة شمعة الاشعال وكذلك نوع تسنين اللولب (القلاووظ) علي مقاسات شموع الاشعال كما تختلف المواد المستخدمة في التصنيع، والأساليب التكنيكية للتصميم من شركة مصنعة لأخري* لذا يرجي عند اختيار شمعة الاشعال في السيارة اتباع الأنواع التي تحددها الشركة في كتيب السيارة حيث أن هناك ما يعرف ب'الشمعات الساخنة' و'الشمعات الباردة' و'الشمعات المتوسطة'.. وكلها يختلف في المدي الحراري عن الآخر كما أن هناك ما يعرف ب'الشمعة ذات الطرف السالب الواحد' وأخري متعددة الأطراف السالبة (اثنين وثلاثة ورباعية الأطراف) وهي ما يطلق عليها في الوسط المهني بوجيه (2 شمعة* 3 شمعة* 4 شمعة) وطبعا كل له مميزاته وعيوبه، فالذي يصلح لمحرك معين قد لا يصلح لمحرك آخر.. وهكذا..
والعمر الافتراضي لشمعة الاشعال يتراوح ما بين (15* 20 ألف كم) من سير السيارة.
وهناك أنواع معينة من شمعات الاشعال عمرها الافتراضي (100 ألف كم) تسمي شمعات البلاتين وهي غالية الثمن.
ويتطلب العمل الجيد للمحركات أن يكون لجميع الشمعات نفس الثغرة بين قطبيها حيث أن زيادة مقدار الثغرة لا يسبب شرارة وبالتالي يسبب حرق ملف الاشعال أو العازل* كما أن نقص مقدار الثغرة يضعف من الشرارة وبالتالي لا تحترق الشحنة داخل غرفة الاشعال. ومدي ثغرة الاشعال يتراوح ما بين (0.4*1.1مم).
وعلي كل شمعة اشعال يكتب عليها حروف وأرقام تدل علي خصائصها: فمثلا: W16EXR-U11
W= حجم القلاووظ وحجم السداسي المشكل بها .
16= معدل درجة حرارة التشغيل (درجة مئوية).
E= طول قلاووظ الشمعة
X= يختص ببعض التصميمات الخاصة بشمعة الاشعال
R= يدل علي أن شمعة الاشعال تحتوي علي مقاومة داخلية
U= يدل علي أن شمعة الاشعال تأخذ شكل وهيئة خاصة
11= ثغرة (فتحة) شمعة الاشعال (مم).. وهنا تكون (1.1مم)


----------



## محمود جميل (26 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك والى الأمام


----------



## ثومة (26 يوليو 2007)

شكرا ليك يا مهندس


----------



## م/عماد (30 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eaaaazizo (31 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## do3a2rose (5 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع جميل وسهل جداااااااااااا فهمه 

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (5 أغسطس 2007)

*الإشعال في المحرك*

*الإشعال في المحرك*<SPAN dir=ltr>


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (5 أغسطس 2007)

<SPAN lang=AR-SA style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Simplified Arabic'; mso-ansi-font-size: 12.0pt"> 

*الإشعال في المحرك*<SPAN dir=ltr>


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (5 أغسطس 2007)

*تعرف على حالة محرك سيارتك من خلال شمعة الاحتراق ( البوجية )*
1*- البوجية يغطيها اللون الأحمر :- *بسبب احتواء البنزين على إضافات و شوائب .
2*- اتساخ البوجية بالوقود :- *اتساخ فلتر الهواء , خلل في نظام حقن الوقود , خلل في نظام الإشعال .
3*- احتراق أقطاب البوجية :-* تقديم إشعال خاطئ ( عيار افنص ) , استخدام بنزين ذات رقم اوكتان منخفض 
4*- **تأكل في البوجية :- *استخدام البوجية لمدة طويلة 
5*- اتساخ البوجية بالكربون :- *انخفاض درجة حرارة المحرك 
6- *اتساخ البوجية بالرصاص :-* استخدام بنزين ذات نسبة عالية من الرصاص
7- *اتساخ البوجية بالزيت :-* تأكل في رنجات المكبس , تأكل في دليل الصباب , تلف في كسكيت الرأس


----------



## elbary (6 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elbary (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medo66800 (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا 
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (11 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## محمد العايدى (12 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس
كلمات سهلة و بسيطة لكنها مفيدة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ محمد نصر .

تحية طيبة .

لديك حضور دائم ومشاركات فاعلة .

جزاك الله خير لحرصك وتعاونك وعطائك تسلم لنا وان شاء الله تكون ذخرا لنا ومن الابناء

الخيرين .

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (15 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيراً


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

تغيير (استبدال) شمعات الإشعال- البواجي/ البوجيهات (Spark plugs)

​
في محركات البنزين تحتاج الشحنة المكونة من الهواء والبنزين الموجودة داخل المحرك إلى وسيلة لإشعالها. هذه الوسيلة هي شمعات الإشعال. وفي معظم الحالات يخصص شمعة إشعال لكل أسطوانة (في بعض سيارات هوندا الحديثة يوجد شمعتان لكل أسطوانة). تأخذ شمعة الإشعال الطاقة الكهربائية من موزع الشرر, أو من ملف الإشعال مباشرة في نظام الإشعال بدون الموزع. وتتصل شمعات الإشعال بالموزع عن طريق كابلات (أسلاك). تتصل الكبلات من الموزع إلى الشمعات بكل أسطوانة في ترتيب معين يسمى _ترتيب الإشعال _(ترتيب الإشعال مختلف عن ترتيب الأسطوانات)_. _​




تأثر حالة الشمعات على أداء المحرك. ومع مرور الوقت تبدأ كفاءة أداء الشمعات تقل وتقل معها كفاءة أداء المحرك وظهور بعض المتاعب المصاحبة مثل هبوط في قدرة المحرك, صعوبة في تقويم السيارة, تعجيل بطيء, تقطيع المحرك, استهلاك أعلى للوقود, إشعال في العادم, سخونة المحرك, إشعال خلفي في مجمع العادم. 
ولذلك نحتاج بعد فترة من الزمن تغيير شمعات الإشعال, بعض الأشخاص يقوم بتغيير الشمعات عند تفاقم المتاعب المصاحبة. ولكن ينصح بتغيير الشمعات بعد فترات زمنية محددة تحسب بالمسافة المقطوعة كل 20 ألف كيلومتر (في الشمعات الحديثة قد تصل تلك الفترات إلى 100 ألف كيلومتر). 

تغير شمعات الإشعال:
في معظم الأحوال يجب تغيير جميع الشمعات بالمحرك دفعة واحدة. يتم ذلك والمحرك ساكن ويستحسن أن يكون المحرك بارد.​*ما تحتاجه لعملية فك الشمعات:*

*1. لقمة (صندوق) شمعة إشعال, وصلة, مفتاح*

*2. مجموعة جديدة لشمعات الإشعال*

*3. مقياس خلوص الشمعات*

*4. خرقة أو فرشة *

*5. لي (أنبوب) بقطر 5/16 بوصة وبطول 12 بوصة (يمكن استخدامه للوصول إلى الشمعة والمساعدة في عملية الحل والربط). *

يستخدم لحل الشمعات وتركيبها مفتاح خاص له لقمة (صندوق) خاصة مبطنه من الداخل بالمطاط أو بها مغناطيس للإمساك بالشمعة حتى لا تقع خلال الحل والتركيب.

عند تغيير الشمعات يجب أن يتم أعادة تركيب الأسلاك بنفس الترتيب الأصلي للمحافظة على ترتيب الإشعال. ولهذا قبل أن تقوم بحل أي شيء يجب أن ترقم كل كبل حسب أسطوانات المتصل بها. أما في حالة القيام برفع كابل واحد وتغيير الشمعة ثم إعادة الكبل قبل أن تبدأ في تغيير الشمعة التالية لن تكون بحاجة إلى ترقيم الكبلات (في هذه الحالة يجب أخذ الحذر من انفلات كابل أخر). في الكثير من السيارات تكون أطوال الكبلات متدرجة الطول بحيث يصعب الخلط عند تركيبهم. 

1- فصل أسلاك (كابلات)الإشعال:
أسلاك الإشعال يجب أن يتعامل معها برفق, حيث أن أدائها يتدهور سريعاً في حالة تعرضه إلى الشد, أو اللي, أو الإصابة بالبلل, أو التلوث بالزيت أو الشحم. 
لفصل الكبل من شمعة الإشعال أمسك الكبل فقط من الغطاء الواقي للكبل عند اتصاله بالشمعة (لا تحاول جذب السلك نفسه, فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى إتلافه) و لفه يمنى ويسرى أثناء شده للخارج, كما في الشكل 1. في بعض السيارات تحتاج إلى حل منقي (فلتر) الهواء لتصل إلى الشمعات.

2- حل شمعات الإشعال:
قبل حل شمعة الإشعال يستحسن تنظيف حول قاعدة الشمعة, في حالة وجود هواء مضغوط قم بنفخ الأتربة بعيدا عن منطقة الشمعات. وفي حالة عدم توفر الهواء المضغوط, قم بالتنظيف بواسطة خرقة أو فرشة حتى لا تسقط أتربة داخل الاسطوانة. حل شمعة الإشعال مستخدماً صندوق (لقمة) شمعة الإشعال, مقاس 14 مم أو 18 مم حسب المواصفات في كتيب الإرشادات. ركب اللقمة على شمعة الإشعال وأدرها واضغط عليها حتى تضمن صحة تركيبها. حل تقريط الشمعة عن طريق التأثير بقوة على ذراع المفتاح (العدة) عكس عقارب الساعة, قد تحتاج إلى إضافة توصيلة أو وصلة مفصلية إلى ذراع المفتاح عند الحاجة لذلك. بعد حل تقريط الشمعة يمكن رفع الذراع مع أبقاء اللقمة في مكانها واستخدم اليد لإدارة اللقمة لحل الشمعة. في حالة عدم أمكانية الوصول إلى شمعة الإشعال, ادخل اللي 5/16 بوصة فوق الشمعة ثم لفها للخارج مع اللي.
عند حل الشمعات يفضل إبقائهم بنفس الترتيب في حالة الحاجة لتحديد الأسطوانة التي بها مشاكل احتراق عن طريق فحص قلب شمعة الإشعال.
* في حالة صعوبة أخراج الشمعة, قم بفكها قليلاً (بقدر حتى لا تتلف القلاووظ برأس الاسطوانات), ثم ضع على القلاووظ كيروسين أو زيت, ثم أعد ربط الشمعة. ثم حاول الفك بعد عدة دقائق. 

3-اختيار الشمعات المناسبة:
ينصح باستخدام نوع الشمعات الأصلية المركبة بالسيارة عند خروجها من المصنع أن أمكن. لسيارات فورد فإنها تكون موتوركرفت Motorcraft, منتجات جنرال موتورز تستخدم أيه سي ديلكو AC Delco و شركة كريسلر تستخدم تشامبيون Champion. وللسيارات اليابانية يستخدم إن جي كاي NGK وللسيارات الألمانية يستخدم بوش Bosch. أرجع إلى دليل الأجزاء للحصول على الشمعات الملائمة.

4- ضبط المسافة بين أقطاب الشمعة (الخلوص):




قبل تركيب شمعة الإشعال تأكد من صحة الخلوص بين قطبي الشمعة باستخدام مقياس سلكي وقم بضبط الخلوص عند الحاجة. الخلوص بين أقطاب شمعات الإشعال يمكن أن تجده مدون في الملصق المعدني بمواصفات السيارة تحت غطاء المحرك. الخلوص بين الأقطاب يكون في الغالب في حدود ما بين 0.7 و 1.1 مليمتر. للقيام بالضبط أدخل السلك ذو السمك المناسب (حسب المواصفات) بين قطب الشمعة الخارجي والداخلي عند طرف الشمعة. للحصول على الضبط السليم للخلوص فإن السلك يجب أن يمر بين القطبين ولكن بمقاومة طفيفة. في حالة أن الخلوص غير مضبوط قم بثني القطب الخارجي حتى تحصل على الخلوص المناسب. تأكد من أن القطب الخارجي يكون متمركز فوق القطب الداخلي. في حالة عدم الضبط قم بثني القطب الخارجي حتى يتم الضبط.

5-  تركيب شمعات إشعال جديدة:
قم بتركيب الشمعة باليد (لف في اتجاه عقارب الساعة), بعد التأكد من صحة التركيب استخدم ذراع المفتاح للتقريط على شمعة الإشعال ليس أكثر من ربع لفة. التقريط الزائد قد يتلف أسنان القلاووظ أو يكسر أو يشرخ عازل الشمعة. أو أستخدم مفتاح عزم لتقريط الشمعة حسب القيم الموجودة بكتيب الإرشادات الخاص بالسيارة, ويمكن الاستعانة بالجدول التالي في حالة عدم توفر تلك البيانات:
​نوع مادة رأس الأسطوانات 

حديد زهر
سبيكة خفيفة
عزم التقريط 

نيوتن. متر 
نيوتن. متر
شمعة إشعال بقاعدة مستوية​M10 x 1.0​
10 - 15
10 - 15​M12 x 1.25​
15- 25
15- 25​M 14 x 1.25​
20- 40
20- 30​M 18 x 1.5​
30 - 45
20- 35
شمعة إشعال بقاعدة مخروطية​M 14 x 1.25​
15- 25
10- 20​M 18 x 1.5​
20- 30
15- 23​
في حالة عدم توفر استخدام مفتاح عزم يمكن أتباع القاعدة الأولية التالية:

ركب الشمعة وقم بربطها باليد داخل القلاووظ النظيف أقصى ما تستطيع, ثم استخدم مفتاح شمعة الإشعال. 
- شمعة الإشعال ذات السطح العدل:
باستخدام مفتاح شمعة الإشعال, أدر شمعة الإشعال الجديدة حتى تشعر بمقاومة ثم أدر المفتاح بزاوية 90 درجة. في حالة الشمعات التي سبق أستعملها (سبق حلها من المحرك), قم بإدارة المفتاح بمقدار 5 دقائق على وجه ساعة تخيليه أو بمقدار 30 درجة بعد الشعور بأول بادرة مقاومة من المفتاح. 
- شمعة الإشعال ذات قاعدة مخروطية: 
قم بإدارة (لف) الشمعة بزاوية 15 درجة المناظرة من 2 إلى 3 دقائق على وجه ساعة تخيليه بعد الإحساس بمقاومة مبدأيه.​


- عندما تقوم بعملية التقريط أو الفك, لا يجب أن يشكل المفتاح زاوية, بل يجب أن يكون المفتاح متعامد مع شمعة الإشعال؛ فإن ذلك سوف يؤدي إلى أما إلى كسر عازل الشمعة أو دفعها إلى الجنب. مما يجعل الشمعة لا تصلح للعمل. 
- في حالة التعامل مع مفتاح صندوق مع ذراع منفصل, يجب أن تكون الفتحات بالصندوق فوق الشمعة حتى يمكن دفع الذراع داخلها. في حالة أن الثقوب في مستوى أقل مما يجعل دخول الذراع من فتحة واحدة فقط فإن ذلك سوف يؤدي إلى تلف الشمعة. 
4- أدفع الغطاء الواقي على الشمعة بقوة حتى تشعر أو تسمع صوت اتصال الغطاء الواقي برأس الشمعة. 
قم بإعادة خطوات الفك والتركيب مع الشمعات الأخرى. 
الأخطاء الشائعة في عملية تغيير (استبدال) الشمعات: 

من ناحية المبدأ, يجب تركيب الشمعات المناسبة الموصي بها من الشركة الصانعة للمحرك أو من الشركات المتخصصة في مجال صناعة الشمعات. ولتجنب الاختيار الغير صحيح يجب استشارة المتخصصين أو النشرات الدورية في هذا المجال. الاختيار الغير سليم لشمعة الإشعال قد يؤدي إلى متاعب جسيمة للمحرك وأدائه. الأخطاء الشائعة والمشاكل المترتبة عليها تأتي من رقم الترميز الخاطيء, الطول الغير سليم للقلاووظ (السن), والتعديل في قاعدة الشمعة. 

* رقم الترميز الخاطيء:*
يجب في جميع الأحوال الالتزام برقم الترميز للمدى الحراري للشمعات الموصي به من الشركة المصنعة للسيارة أو توصيات الشركة الصانعة للشمعات. ​




المدى الحراري لشمعات الإشعال يعرف بواسطة رقم رمزي للمدى الحراري. الرقم الرمزي المنخفض (2...4 بوش مثلاُ) يدل على أن "الشمعة باردة" وتكون ذات قلب قصير معزول. الرقم الرمزي المرتفع (7....10 بوش مثلاً) يدل على أن "الشمعة ساخنة" وتكون ذات قلب طويل معزول. 
* يجب أخذ الحيطة والتأكد من المدى الحراري المطلوب للشمعة عند التعامل مع الشمعات اليابانية حيث أن الرقم الرمزي للمدى الحراري معكوس فالأرقام المنخفضة تدل على أن الشمعة ساخنة والأرقام المرتفعة تدل على أن الشمعة ساخنة

*الطول الخاطيء للقلاووظ (السن):*
طول سن القلاووظ بالشمعة يجب أن يكون هو نفس طول القلاووظ برأس الاسطوانات.
في حالة أن طول سن شمعة الإشعال أطول من طول القلاووظ برأس الاسطوانات, فإن ذلك سيجعل الشمعة تدخل أكثر داخل فراغ غرفة الاحتراق.
الأضرار الممكنة:
احتمال تلف المكبس, إنضغاط سن القلاووظ مما يجعل من الصعب فك الشمعة بعد ذلك, سخونة شمعة الإشعال. 
في حالة أن سن قلاووظ الشمعة أقصر من من طول القلاووظ برأس الاسطوانات, فإن ذلك سيؤدي إلى عدم دخول الشمعة داخل فراغ غرفة الاحتراق بالقدر الكافي.
الأضرار الممكنة:
إشعال سيئ للشحنة داخل الاسطوانة, لن تصل الشمعة لدرجة حرارة التنظيف الذاتي, تؤدي إلى غلق الأسنان السفلية الغير مستعملة من القلاووظ برأس الاسطوانات. ​




*تعديل قاعدة الشمعة:*



مع استخدام الشمعة التي لها قاعدة مخروطية لا نستخدم وردة أو حابك دائري. بالنسبة للشمعات ذات القاعدة المسطحة يسمح فقط باستخدام الحابك المحصور. ولا يجب فكه أو استبداله بوردة. بدون الحابك تدخل الشمعة داخل فراغ غرفة الاحتراق أكثر من اللازم. فإن انتقال الحرارة من الشمعة لرأس الاسطوانات سوف يتأثر, وكذلك لن تكون الشمعة مستقرة تماماً في وضعها. 
مع إضافة حلقة حبك إضافية فإن الشمعة لن تكون داخلة داخل فتحة القلاووظ بالمسافة الكافية, وعليه يتأثر نقل الحرارة من جسم الشمعة إلى رأس الأسطوانات. 

*المسافة بين الأقطاب (الخلوص):*
عند تركيب شمعات الإشعال يجب الانتباه إلى المسافة بين الأقطاب (الخلوص). عند الضرورة, يجب ضبط مسافة الخلوص حسب توصيات الشركة المصنّعة للسيارة. الضبط وإعادة الضبط تطبق فقط على القطب الأرضي للشمعة. يجب اتخاذ الحذر عند أجراء تلك العملية حتى لا تتلف القطب المحوري أو عزل الشمعة. هذا يطبق على كلاً من الشمعة السوبر و البلاتين. ولهذا السبب يجب استخدام المقياس الخاص لهذا الغرض.
يكون الخلوص بين أقطاب الشمعة مضبوط في حالة مرور سلك القياس المناسب بدون أي مقاومة. لا يوصى بإعادة ضبط خلوص الأقطاب الظاهر تآكلها. أعادة ضبط الخلوص في هذه الحالة سيؤدي إلى عدم اشتعال ويتبعها فقد في القدرة وزيادة في استهلاك الوقود. ولهذا فإنه من الأوفر من الناحية الاقتصادية تغيير شمعات الإشعال بشكل دوري. 
وينصح, خلال فترات الخدمة القيام بالكشف على التآكل لشمعات الإشعال البلاتين, وهذا يمكن فعله عن طريق أما باستخدام عدسة مكبرة أو استخدام مقياس مبين الخلوص ومبين التآكل​


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*



م/محمد لطفي قال:


>



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح الدين كرار (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا ياباشمهندس


----------



## عمر محمد3 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

تكرم يا اخى


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا سيد/ محمد نصر
:12: :12: :12:


----------



## طارق الصافي (2 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم أخ محمد حسن وجزاك خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## ـ و ـ (2 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## الجدى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

معلومات مفيدة و جميلة


----------



## سمير شربك (10 فبراير 2010)

سؤال جيد وجواب رائع وكامل


----------



## nartop (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك اخ محمد


----------



## سيف الله المصرى (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## awad ahmed idriss (9 نوفمبر 2012)

متعك الله بالصحه والعافيه باشمهندس وهذه المعلومات المهمه التى يجب ان يعرفها الجميع


----------



## ابو فتحي 1 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي


----------

